# Aquarium Weight



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

In a well built house/apt., is there a recommended weight max. for an aquarium on a floor in which there is a basement under it? Lets say for argument that there are regular floor joists under the aquarium but not added support under it....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Wat size tank and is it a house or apt.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Wat size tank and is it a house or apt.


 exactly got to give us the info in order for us to put our imput but if you are in an apartment with the basement or house, It would be quite strong it depends on also how old the building is so then you know truly how it is supported because different years mean different building styles.


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

:laugh: lol! Ok, ok, here's the specs. I built a house this year, and want to know if I can put a 180 or 220 on a floor that is over a basement w/out extra support besides the normal floor joists.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Should not have any problem...i don't have a 220g but know many people with that kind of tank...!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I whould try to cross the joists to have the tank cross as many joist as possable.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

what is a joist so it isn't concrete under the house a lil confused?


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I think that it should be ok!
Place the tank to the outside of your house if possible to be closest to the foundation! 
Place it so that it hits as many floor joists as it can.
If none of these apply,
You could buy some of the cheaper metal adjustable posts from Lowes or something to support directly under your tank to prevent any sagging!
This might be a little overkill but better safe than sorry!!!









Just my 2 cents!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm getting a 40 gallon and it will be going in my room upstairs. How much would that weigh? and would it be safe?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

CKY said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm getting a 40 gallon and it will be going in my room upstairs. How much would that weigh? and would it be safe?


 yeah that would be more than fine, unless you have a really weak floor... No problemo


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

water is 8 lbs per gallon, so you're looking at 320 lbs in just water. Add in another 40 lbs for your tank, 35 lbs of rock you're somewhere around 400 lbs. Your big concern should simply be just building a solid stand. 400 lbs isn't going to hurt anything, no need to worry about how many floor joists you're crossing. Hope this helps!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Place the tank to the outside of your house if possible to be closest to the foundation!
> Place it so that it hits as many floor joists as it can.


 also.....

if you want it on an inside wall, put on a wall resting above the support beam.

check the link...

Aquarium weights


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the help.


----------

